# adivil migraine and zoloft



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

i take 50mg of zoloft daily for panic attacks, but get bad headaches. Advil migraine worked good for me before i was on zoloft. is it ok to still take it?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

that's interesting, i recently started taking zoloft and just started getting headaches. i take advil when they get real bad.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

yea advil and zoloft wont have any interactions


----------

